# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  صلاح ادريس

## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*صلاح ادريس يشكك فى اجراءت الجمعية العمومية ويقول انه سوف يقدم طعن يوم غداوانه يوجد بها اكثر من ثمانية اخطأ ويقول ان الفيفا لم تعتمد الجمعية بعد وان تكون المفوضية قدر المسؤ ليه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسلسل المكسيكي ده ماحينتهي ابدا
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*قول ليهو كلامك ده بلو واشرب مويتو
هو قايلا كل سنه حلاوه؟؟؟
تفويتة :
ربربربربربرب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشاكلو ذي نار البعر مابتموت اصلو
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*هههههههههههههههاي
خلي يعيدوها ليه تالت مرة عشان يلحق صفر شداد


اتطعني
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شغلة هي؟؟؟
خلاص بح 
شطبنا 
خليه ينتظر 3 سنة تانية
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*المصرى مندوب الفيفا بارك لمعتصم  ... وقال انو جاء عشان ثلاثه أشياء وقد تم تحقيقها ..!

صلاح ادريس بعد دا يمشي يشوف طريقه يرجع بيها لرئاسة الهلال ..!!
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*كتر ليهو من شطبنا دي
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

المصرى مندوب الفيفا بارك لمعتصم  ... وقال انو جاء عشان ثلاثه أشياء وقد تم تحقيقها ..!

صلاح ادريس بعد دا يمشي يشوف طريقه يرجع بيها لرئاسة الهلال ..!!








هو ذاتو الهولال تاني ما حيلم فيه
إتبهدلي

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*قرووووووشي هسي ناااااااااااااااو
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الراجل لازم يموه عشان

هزيمتو وبعدين دي عادتو
حتى فريقو لمن ينهزم
لازم يخلق ليهو مبررات من ما في
على العموم ربنا يشفيه
                        	*

----------


## الحمادي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

هو ذاتو الهولال تاني ما حيلم فيه

إتبهدلي



يعني يا أخوى ايهاب ... خلصنا من الاتنين بحجر واحد ..؟ .. أقصد شداد والارباب ..؟؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

قول ليهو كلامك ده بلو واشرب مويتو
هو قايلا كل سنه حلاوه؟؟؟
تفويتة :
ربربربربربرب









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

مشاكلو ذي نار البعر مابتموت اصلو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المسلسل المكسيكي ده ماحينتهي ابدا




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحمادي
					

يعني يا أخوى ايهاب ... خلصنا من الاتنين بحجر واحد ..؟ .. أقصد شداد والارباب ..؟؟؟



الحمدلله
وبالنسبة لمجلس الهولال سيكون هناك حديث آخر عقب مبارة الجيش مساء غدا
وستكون أسخن 72 ساعة 
خاصة لو طلعت نتيجة المباراة زي ما
 نحن دايرين
وطبعا فاهمني
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
شيل الصبر بس

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الحمدلله
وبالنسبة لمجلس الهولال سيكون هناك حديث آخر عقب مبارة الجيش مساء غدا
وستكون أسخن 72 ساعة 
خاصة لو طلعت نتيجة المباراة زي ما
 نحن دايرين
وطبعا فاهمني
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
شيل الصبر بس





 اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــن يا رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*هو لازم يقلد شداد عشان ما نعرف دمو تقيل ما خلاص شوف ليك شغلة أقضاها .
*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

الحمدلله

وبالنسبة لمجلس الهولال سيكون هناك حديث آخر عقب مبارة الجيش مساء غدا
وستكون أسخن 72 ساعة 
خاصة لو طلعت نتيجة المباراة زي ما
نحن دايرين
وطبعا فاهمني
وعينك ما تشوف الا النور
شيل الصبر بس



 والله يا ايهاب الصبر موجود بس الله يدينا الفي مرادنا آميييييييييييييين
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*انا عندي قصيدة اسمها (ديك الزريبة ) عاوزة تلحين 

ادوها ليهو ينظر فيها احسن ليه
                        	*

----------

